# Dropper Bottles



## Rude Rudi (16/8/16)

Hi guys

Looking at getting some Unicorn dropper bottles for me travels... 

There are unfortunately not many choices locally...? I found these and would like your comments please, ie which ones have you used, good, bad, indifferent?

First price would be the Jager dropper bottles form Vaporize but a bit pricey at R100 for 3? Are they available anywhere else?

Saw some so-so comments on the Chubby Gorilla bottles - your views?

http://vaporize.co.za/shop/jager-dropper-bottle-15ml/
http://vaporize.co.za/shop/unicorn-dropper-bottle-30ml-copy/
http://vaporize.co.za/shop/unicorn-dropper-bottle-15ml/
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...authentic-chubby-gorilla-17ml-unicorn-bottles


----------



## Quentin (17/8/16)

Hi @Rude Rudi. 

If you're willing to wait you can get some good prices on unicorn bottles. 

I've recently ordered some here: 
http://m.gearbest.com/accessories/pp_357542.html

They also have the clear ones, and at that price it's a steal! 

I hope this provides some help! 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/8/16)

Quentin said:


> Hi @Rude Rudi.
> 
> If you're willing to wait you can get some good prices on unicorn bottles.
> 
> ...


Thanks!! I'm not familiar with this site? Is it "safe"? Do you have any I can buy? Looking for 6 or so?


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/8/16)

@Quentin Ok, I ordered 4 sets for a grand total of R96 = R6 each! 
Lets see if it gets here...?


----------

